# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Varadero Imitators bred

## John Clare

I got a pair of "Varadero" race Imitating Dart Frogs (_Ranitomeya/Dendrobates imitator_) just over a month ago, and I've been watching them like a hawk to see if they had bred.  The male started calling within 24 hours of going into his terrarium when I originally got them.  On a side note, his call was distinctly higher in pitch than my other races of imitator - I could always tell when it was him instead of the other males.

Anyhow,  I spotted the male in the terrarium just after lights out yesterday and then I saw something squirm on his back.  I didn't get a good look because he disappeared into the leaf litter, but I thought it was probably a tadpole.  This morning I spotted him again and this time he definitely had a tiny tadpole on his back.  I'm well pleased and I'm going to try to get a transport photo if I can.  Here are the proud parents:

Dad:


Mom:

----------


## Ebony

Congarts John. How exciting. Such beautiful frogs, they are so fascinating. I'll look forward to the photo's :Frog Smile: .

----------


## KennyDB

They really are breathtaking! Congrats on the breeding!

----------


## John Clare

Thanks guys  :Smile: .

----------


## Kurt

So sweet! They remind me of _Ranitomeya benedicta_, a frog I would love to have.

----------


## Tropicok

Absolutely beautiful!  Keep us posted on the little fellas.

----------


## Joshua Willard

Those frogs are pretty cool...if you are in to jaw-dropping, stunning, beautiful animals...  :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

Personally, I like brown, drab, mundane frogs.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Skulldroog

Congratulations!  :Big Applause: 

Looking forward to seeing photos.

----------


## scribbles

Gorgeous frogs, congrats!

----------


## John Clare

Managed to photograph the male transporting a tadpole today.

----------


## scribbles

Great photos!

----------


## Kurt

That is an awesome picture.

----------


## KennyDB

Eyecandy  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Amazing John :Big Applause: ,

----------


## Paul Rust

*Incredible pictures John. I wish I lived closer, I would love you to photograph my R.amazonicas. Nicely done.*

----------


## fruggit

Hi John Im new here and to frogs and will like to learn more .something so small and yet so colorful and majestic like your frogs,he looks like a good father ,lol great pics should be in natgeo :Big Applause:

----------


## John Clare

Thanks for the compliments!  I'm very happy with this pair, though they are more secretive than my other imitators.

----------


## Kurt

You will have to come up some time and photograph a few of mine. The _Sphaenorhynchus lacteus_ and _Phyllomedusa hypochon_drialis come to mind. Serious I would consider a coffee table book of some spectacular amphibians.

----------


## Woodsman

Hi John,

Great photos of a great frog. Erick G. gave me a group a few weeks ago and they are really beautiful. They tend to come out mostly in the late afternoon, but otherwise are pretty wary. I wonder if you found this to be the case.

great site, BTW. Thanks! Richard.

----------


## John Clare

Thanks Richard!  Actually I find them to be most active in the morning and in the evening. My lights come on at 9 am and go out at 9 pm.  The frogs start calling an hour or two before lights on and then are active until about 11-12.  They then all but disappear until 5 or 6 pm, and then go to sleep about 9:30-10pm.

----------


## Woodsman

Hi John,

My Veraderos bred for the first time yesterday (I have only had the group together for a few weeks), so maybe I'll get some nice transport photos (though not as good as yours!)

Cheers! Richard.

----------


## Kurt

Congratulations!

----------


## John Clare

Congratulations Richard.  That Azureus pair has yet to produce any eggs for me, though other tincs I've acquired since then have been laying.

----------


## John Clare

Of this race I now have 3 juveniles, 17 tadpoles at different stages, and more eggs on the way.  Very happy with them!

----------


## Tropicok

Great news for you! Congrats!  :Big Applause:

----------


## John Clare

Thank you  :Smile: .

----------

